

Hollywood Lobby Group's Creepy “Open Love Letter” to the TPP - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/02/hollywood-lobby-groups-creepy-open-love-letter-tpp

======
biomimic
Lamest attempt yet, in the history of humankind, at a Trojan Horse.

~~~
hellbanner
Explain?

